# [OT] [DVD9-RW] quale?

## theRealMorpheu5

Intanto chiedo venia per l'OT e per sicuramente un post moltiplicato però non ho trovato risposte soddisfacenti nel forum internazionale e non ho molto tempo per cercare più approfonditamente, ho un pacco di equazioni differenziali da studiare per domani.

Sto puntando da un po' i seguenti due modelli:

- LiteON 1633S

- [url=http://www.chl.it/w3obj/h/default/$ProductDetails?SESSION=objTbsYtnselIl8hA(DNGQ__&A_CodArt=34181&I_CdsRoot=6755365&I_AbsCodDesTec=16405663]NEC  3500a[/url]

Ora, pare che le prestazioni non siano molto dissimili né tantomeno i prezzi - a parte che il LiteON da due settimane fa è sceso di quasi 20 euri. Perciò mi chiedo: del LiteON ho sentito parlare molto bene ma i NEC sicuramente hanno più nome. Il LiteON è davvero così buono come dicono? Mi fido a comprarlo o mi butto sul NEC? Tutto questo, ovviamente, in relazione al pinguino, Windows non mi interessa un granché.[/url]

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io uso un liteon simile (8x) e va benissimo

----------

## alexio2ky

scusate se mi intrometto, ma mi dite (clickando su ordina) il prezzo a cui stà il liteon (firefox non mi fa partire il javascript relativo:))?

Grazie

Alessio

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Attualmente 100 euro ma ti dico che solo la settimana scorsa ne costava 117.

Grazie fedeli, pensavo anch'io. Sentiamo se qualcuno ha altro da dire e poi mi butto sul liteon.

----------

## flocchini

Confermo anche io per esperienza la bonta' di LiteON... Meccanica plextor senza doversi svenare e un prodotto di ottima qualita' imho.

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Meccanica addirittura plextor? Avevo sentito che aveva una buona ottica - che non ricordo - ma non sapevo della meccanica  :Smile: 

Ok, vada per il LiteOn, allora  :Razz: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *theRealMorpheu5 wrote:*   

> Meccanica addirittura plextor?

 

Si anche io ho sentito questo... comunque anche se non fosse funziona lo stesso benone

----------

## ElDios

Appena comprato un NEC 3500...fra qualche giorno vi dico come va..per ora è un prodotto validissimo ad un prezzo molto conveniente, DVD R+ 16x, DVD R- 12x, DVD R+- 4x, CD-R 40x, CD-RW 32x...mica male è? non ho ancora guardato il buffer e le caratteristiche meccaniche specifiche..ma appena ho fatto qualche masterizzazione vi faccio sapere..

----------

## ilPellegrino

Cosa mi dite del masterizzatore esterno LG GSA-5120D Dual Layer ?

Ho visto che in offerta viene 136,90 Euro, e per un masterizzatore esterno mi sembrano pochini   :Laughing:  . Cosa dite, lo compro ?  :Question:  ?

----------

## ElDios

Beh in effetti non è tanto..ma alla fine è un esterno con tutti i problemi del caso (collo d'imbuto creato dalle porte USB,ecc) ed inoltre è esterno e quindi devi portartelo dietro o comunque trovargli una locazione, invece quello interno è lì e basta..c'è da dire però che se hai un laptop senza master DVD può essere una soluzione perfetta..inoltre come hai sottolineato tu il costo è buono..quindi,che dire....dipende?  :Laughing:   :Wink: 

/edit

il mio master NEC 3500 va benissimo...aggiornamenti in futuro..per ora ho masterizzato mezzo DVD certificato a 4x in 5 minuti e mezzo..

----------

## ilPellegrino

Il fatto e' che ho un laptop (un fujitsu-siemens) e quindi non so che farmene di un masterizzatore interno   :Very Happy:  . Comunque il collo di bottiglia dell'USB2 non dovrebbe essere molto penalizzante.

Comunque con Gentoo basta installare le dvd+rw-tool ?

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Ah, allora, dato che il masterizzatore mi arriva martedì, qualcuno mi linka un po' di guide tipo cosa fare, cosa abilitare nel kernel, cosa installare, cosa non fare mai /etc?

----------

## alexio2ky

A proposito del nec 3500a leggete qui:

http://wup.it/article.php?sid=6561

c'è una prova approfondita del nec per chi è interessato

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Ah, è forse una sciocchezza ma io ho un vecchio Matshita nel portatile ce fa un po' ca**re. Nella fattispecie non mi lascia sopprimere quei due secondi di silenzio tra una traccia e l'altra.

Ora, siccome non sono molto informato sul mondo moderno dei masterizzatori... è una feature comune tra i moderni quella di poter fare CD audio con zero gap oppure è una cosa ancora non da tutti? Voglio dire... qualcuno sa se il LiteOn che mi accingo a comprare lo fa o non lo fa?

----------

## gutter

 *theRealMorpheu5 wrote:*   

> Ah, è forse una sciocchezza ma io ho un vecchio Matshita nel portatile ce fa un po' ca**re. Nella fattispecie non mi lascia sopprimere quei due secondi di silenzio tra una traccia e l'altra.
> 
> Ora, siccome non sono molto informato sul mondo moderno dei masterizzatori... è una feature comune tra i moderni quella di poter fare CD audio con zero gap oppure è una cosa ancora non da tutti? Voglio dire... qualcuno sa se il LiteOn che mi accingo a comprare lo fa o non lo fa?

 

I problema non credo sia il masterizzatore ma il fatto che devi masterizzare in "Disk At Once" e non in "Track At Once".   :Wink: 

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

No, ma se io faccio un CD partendo da tracce separate e' uguale, proprio sotto i due secondi di gap non riesce a levarlo.

----------

## flocchini

uhm.. io ho sempre settato l'opzione che ti serve via software, non penso dipenda dal masterizzatore. Ormai tutti masterizzano sia DAO sia TAO

----------

## gutter

 *theRealMorpheu5 wrote:*   

> No, ma se io faccio un CD partendo da tracce separate e' uguale, proprio sotto i due secondi di gap non riesce a levarlo.

 

Mi sermbra strano che il tuo masterizzatore non faccia il DAO.  :Question: 

Ma mi dici di preciso di che marca e modello si tratta.

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Non so, Nero 5 mi diceva "il tuo masterizzatore non puo' masterizzare DAO a meno che tu non faccia una copia disco". In pratica impostando DAO potevo solo fare copie con zero gap ma non compilation da file audio miei.

E' un Matshita, integrato in un portatile Acer, un Travelmate 210, mi sembra, ma ora non ce l'ho a casa quindi non posso verificare. Il modello del burner non lo so  :Sad: 

----------

## jsoft

Sony DRU-700

99 e nessun problema

----------

## gutter

 *theRealMorpheu5 wrote:*   

> Non so, Nero 5 mi diceva "il tuo masterizzatore non puo' masterizzare DAO a meno che tu non faccia una copia disco". In pratica impostando DAO potevo solo fare copie con zero gap ma non compilation da file audio miei.
> 
> E' un Matshita, integrato in un portatile Acer, un Travelmate 210, mi sembra, ma ora non ce l'ho a casa quindi non posso verificare. Il modello del burner non lo so 

 

Comunque tutti i masterizzatori attuali supportano il DAO e quindi pui procedere tranquillamente all'acquisto.

----------

